# Max. Reifenbreite bei Mercury Rohloff



## der alte ron (26. März 2004)

Es wird immer eine reifenfreicheit von 2.35' angegeben . Nur wie wir alle wissen kann das recht viel bedeuten . Was konkret passt den in diesen hinterbau nun rein . Bis zu welchen erto-wert kann ich den gehen , ohne mir probleme einzuhandeln ? Und gleich noch was - den Pace rahmen den ich mir eigentlich aufbauen wollte habe ich wegen verarbeitungsmängeln wieder zurückgeschikt und nun kommt bergwerk in die engere wahl . Wie lang wäre die lieferzeit eines rahmens mit wunschfarbe und was unterscheidet einen pro-shop von den anderen ?
Vorab vielen Dank, 
Nikolay


----------



## Boandl (26. März 2004)

Hallo,

Bergwerk gibt für alle MTB-Rahmen 80 mm Reifendurchgang an. Bei Rohloff kann auch der Umwerfer nicht stören. Lieferzeiten sind ein schwieriges Thema, 2 Monate solltest du schon einkalkulieren, auch wenn die Standard-Händlerauskunft 3 Wochen lautet.  
Ich habe beim "Pro-Shop" gekauft, ist aber deswegen nicht schneller gegangen und Ahnung, zumindest beim Verkäufer, Fehlanzeige.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (26. März 2004)

Der Fat Albert auf Mavic D321 passt gut in den Hinterbau des Mercury.
Lediglich an den Sitzstreben höre ich manchmal ein Steinchen einschlagen was aber dank Schutzfolie an dieser Stelle ohne Folgen bleibt.
Grund dafür sind die sammelfreudigen Profilkanten des Fat Albert.

Normale 2.35er wie der Conti Survival können im Mercury sogar bei schlammigen Verhältnissen benutzt werden.

Ich habe allerdings noch die 2001er Version des Rohloff-Mercury.
Dies hat zwar schon ein Rohloff-Ausfallende, kommt aber nicht ohne Kettenspanner aus.

Wunschfarbe RAL 5022 hat mich damals 100 DM mehr gekostet.

Wolfgang


----------



## wolfi_1 (26. März 2004)

Hier Bilder zum besseren Verständnis :


----------



## Nomercy (26. März 2004)

Hallo!

Schwalbe's Fast Fred 2.35 und jetzt die Racing Ralph 2.40 auf Mavic X 223 
(der freie Platz sieht so aus wie auf den Fotos von wolfi_1) laufen in meinem "normalen" Mercury auch bei viel "Mitnahme" bei Schlamm und Schnee ohne Probleme.

Klick: Was sind Premium- bzw. Vertragshändler?

Gruß
Nomercy


----------



## der alte ron (26. März 2004)

Da ist ja richtig viel platz ! Es sollte sogar ein conti diesel reinpassen , obwohl das an so einem bike nicht viel sinn machen würde . Aber schön zu wissen das es geht . Die reifen werden immer breiter und trotzdem leichter . Von der rohloff bin ich mitlerweile aber weg , nach einem telefonat mit meinem händler . Der meinte die reibungsverluste seien gerade in den kleinen gängen deutlich spürbar ! Mehrere bekannte in seinem umkreis hätten versucht sich das getriebe eine weile schön zu reden , hätten aber wieder auf kettenschaltung ungerüstet . Der man ist übrigens selbst eine weile rohloff gefahren . Aber das war jetzt etwas off topic . Vielen dank für die schnellen antworten und danke für die bilder wolfi !

Nikolay


----------



## wolfi_1 (27. März 2004)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Von der rohloff bin ich mitlerweile aber weg , nach einem telefonat mit meinem händler . Der meinte die reibungsverluste seien gerade in den kleinen gängen deutlich spürbar ! Mehrere bekannte in seinem umkreis hätten versucht sich das getriebe eine weile schön zu reden , hätten aber wieder auf kettenschaltung ungerüstet .
> Nikolay



Uiuiui ....

Der war aber gut von deinem Händler .....

Ich kenne mehr Leute die nie wieder Kettenschaltung fahren wollen wenn einmal die Speedhub im Bike drin war.

Und die Reibungsverluste in den kleinen Gängen hab ich noch nicht gespürt.
Sind eh nur 1-2%, und bei den großen Gängen ist die Speedhub besser als Kettenschaltung, Eine schlecht gepflegte Kette macht da mehr aus.

Fahre mehrere Rohloff's seit '99, da sollte ich schon was davon gemerkt haben.

Wolfgang


----------



## bluesky (27. März 2004)

rohloff rockt 

seit nunmehr 5000 km und zum vergleich hab ich nochn zweites bike mit XT schaltung 

einziger nachteil bis heute ... die hecklastigkeit da die speedhub schwer ist und die lautstärke einiger gänge ...

ansonnsten ... was ich mich mit meiner standard XT rumärgern muss vorallem bei nässe schlamm und dreck ... schaltet schlecht ... kette springt ... kette fällt runter ... kette ölen ... nach ein zwei tausend kilometern kette + ritzel runter und neue drauf ... dann schaltung einstellen ... usw.

auch wenn du den eindruck hast das du mit ner ketten schaltung weniger "leistungsverlust" hast ... für alle die mehr als 2000 - 3000 km touren, freeride und einfach nur rad pro jahr fahren 

GIBT ES NICHTS BESSERES ALS DIE SPEEDHUB 

für racer, gewichtsjunkies, möchtegern ccler usw. ist sicher eine normale kettenschaltung besser


----------



## der alte ron (27. März 2004)

wolfi_1 schrieb:
			
		

> Uiuiui ....
> Der war aber gut von deinem Händler .....


OK , Ok , es ist nicht so das ich euch nicht glaube aber was sollte der typ für ein interesse daran haben mir eine rohloff NICHT zu verkaufen wenn ich ihn auch noch drauf anspreche wären doch 800 euro für ihn gewesen . Leute , ich hab ehrlich schiss dann vor einem bike zu stehen das 1kg zu schwer ist , ich das heck nicht vom boden bekomme , wo ich nicht mal mehr zur not noch eine kettenschaltung dranbauen kann , und wofür ich dann auch noch richtig viel kohle (rahmen + speedhub =1800 euro , stimmts) in den sand gesetzt habe sollte es mir halt doch nicht gefallen . Angesichts der tatsache das hier eine sram XO bei mir rumliegt , ist es ja auch nicht so das ich keine alternativen zu einer XT oder XTR hätte . Gut die könnte ich z.Z. bei ebay warscheinlich ohne wertverlust vertickern . Das problem ist aber einfach auch , das hier niemand in der gegend um Rosenheim eine speedhub zum testen da hat , so das mir das auch nicht gerade die entscheidung pro speedhub leichtmacht .
Wenn ich an dieser stelle noch ein paar fragen an das forum hier loßwerden dürfte ...
Wie würdet ihr das fahrverhalten eines mercury mit 80mm gabel beurteilen , ist es eher verspielt oder ein ruhiger kumpel bergab , ist es bergauf jenseits der 20% eine diva oder stürmt es wie mein altes cannondale HT wie von einer seilwinde gezogen bergauf ohne aufzubäumen ? 
Und zu guter letzt die wichtigste frage - die nach der rahmenhöhe !
Mit meinen 182cm und 87 cm schrittlänge kann ich mich nicht zwischen M und L entschieden ! Lieber M mit 120mm vorbau oder L mit 100/110mm . Ich binn eher ein abfahrtsorintierter fahrer , nicht so sehr der brave tourenbiergartensportsfreundlenkerhörnhenamdownhilllenker typ wollte aber diese saison auch einige maratons fahren . Das bike sollte vom potential also alles können . Da man das mit 80mm nur bedingt unter einem dach bekommt sollte auch eine Talas in das steuerrohr .
Würde mich ehrlich über antworten von euch freuen ! Da mein ursprünglicher plan mir das pace aufzubauen mitlerweile den bach runtergegangen ist , wird mir langsam die zeit knap . Daher mußte ich mir in der not schon eine gurke für 200 euro ersteigern um überhaupt fahren zu können , dabei sollte es aber nur so kurz wie möglich bleiben !
Ciao , Nikolay


----------



## der alte ron (29. März 2004)

Anthony , kannst du mir vieleicht helfen ?!


----------



## Nomercy (29. März 2004)

Hallo Ron, alter Schwede.

Das/mein Mercury ist bergab wie bergauf ein quirliges Kerlchen, es macht also richtig Spaß einen verwinkelten Trail abwärts zu fahren, alles läuft unter der Kategorie: "kalkulierbares Risiko". Fahre eine 80mm Skareb comp 2003 und 2.40 Racing Ralph. Eine plötzlich auftauchende Wurzel die in einem Nichtneunziggradwinkel angefahren werden muß bringt das Set auch nicht so schnell aus der Ruhe. Der selbe Trail bergauf mit kurzen Passagen bis 25%: die Fuhre läßt sich in gleichmäßigen Tritt hochkurbeln, da ginge eher mein 28er Kettler (15kg) vorne hoch. Natürlich ist zwecks Sitzposition ein etwas längerer und nicht zu hoher Vorbau günstig. Mein schmaler BW-Lenker sitzt auf einem 110 mm Vorbau und im Niveau knapp unter Sattelhöhe. Bergauf nutze ich oft meine kurzen Barends (X-Tasy Ergo), damit komme ich dann noch weiter vor. Die 80mm Gabel wippt nur wenig ohne zu stören.

Besseres gibt es sicher für Schnee, auch feuchtes Laub ist nicht das Ding der Ralph's, aber da gibt es ja ohnehin nur ganz wenig Spezis und die Ralph's sind bis jetzt der beste Kauf, den ich dieses Jahr getätigt habe. Die sind einfach gut. Machen das Mercury komfortabel bis knackig (2.2bar-3.2bar) Rollen leicht, wiegen nur mäßig und haben vor allem KEINE Pannenanfälligkeit mehr, wie bei dem ansonsten auch ganz guten Fast Fred.

P.S.: Ob eine Talas zum Mercury passen würde - ist doch eher eine Fullygabel, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der alte ron (29. März 2004)

Ist ein längeres oberrohr mit kürzeren vorbau nicht besser fürs lenkverhalten . Das das merkury ein quirliges kerlchen ist , freut mich natürlich , mit der talas ließe sich das aber wenn nötig noch verändern , damit sollte man das fahrverhalten nach bedarf tunen können , und da die einen einstellbereich von 80-120mm hat , kann ich sie mit gut an so einem vielseitigen hardtail vorstellen - außerdem ist die rel. leicht !
Da du schon den RR in 2.4' ansprichst , dem traue ich es irgendwie nicht zu vernünftige bremskräfte auf schotter aufzubauen !
Übrigens , ich bin kein schwede !
Nikolay


----------



## Nomercy (29. März 2004)

Gabel: Also die Talas von Fox ist ja auch meine Traumgabel, aber ich glaube, man könnte sich um so ein edles Teil fast schon ein neues Bike herumbauen und das wäre bei mir ein Fully. 

Vorbau: Bei Bergwerk ist der 110er doch absolut mittleres Maß (90-130mm).

Reifen: Schwalbes RR ist auf Schotter in seinem Element. Allerdings fehlen mir noch umfassende Erfahrungen, da ich ihn erst seit ein paar Wochen drauf habe. Was die Bremskräfte und diesbezüglich auch die Dirigierbarkeit angeht kann ich bis jetzt nicht klagen, aber da fehlen mir die Vergleiche. Den RR gibt es ja auch noch in 2.25 und 2.1. Wobei mir bei 80 (vorne) bzw. Null (hinten) cm Federweg der Rollkomfort sehr wichtig ist. Und da sind die 2.4er unschlagbar. Wenn vorne eine Fox Talas drinne wäre, ja dann würde ich mir evtl. auch überlegen dort einen schmaleren Pneu aufzuziehen. Hinten ist in meinem Mercury 2.3 bis 2.4 Pflicht.

P.S.: Allerdings zielen meine Eindrücke auch eher Richtung CC/Trail/Marathon und weniger in Richtung Downhill/Enduro.


----------



## der alte ron (30. März 2004)

Nomercy schrieb:
			
		

> .......P.S.: Allerdings zielen meine Eindrücke auch eher Richtung CC/Trail/Marathon und weniger in Richtung Downhill/Enduro.


Man muß auch einfach rumprobieren , gerade bei reifen . Wie ein freund von mir sagt : noch ein satz reifen im keller kann nie zu viel sein  .


----------



## AnthonyXIV (31. März 2004)

hi @ all, 

die maximale Reifenbreite ist was zum Ausprobieren!
Folgende Faktoren können die das Ergebnis beeinflussen:

- Reifenhersteller
- Reifenmodell (2,35 ist nicht gleich 2,35)
- Felgenbreite

Es passt zum Beispiel der "Racing Ralph 2.4" von Schwalbe.


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## der alte ron (31. März 2004)

Und was wäre dein vorschlag für eine rahmengröße für mich  ( 182cm groß und schrittlänge 87 cm) ?

Nikolay


----------



## wolfi_1 (31. März 2004)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Und was wäre dein vorschlag für eine rahmengröße für mich  ( 182cm groß und schrittlänge 87 cm) ?
> 
> Nikolay



Ich fahre bei ähnlichen Körpermaßen den Rahmen in Größe L.

Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der alte ron (1. April 2004)

Wieviel platz hast du denn bis zum oberrohr beim absteigen ?


----------



## Nomercy (1. April 2004)

@der alte ron

Bin 176cm, Schrittlänge 81cm und fahre M. Ich werde Dir auf alle Fälle einen Rahmen Größe L empfehlen, es sei denn Du hast sehr, sehr kurze Beine - was ja nicht der Fall ist. Beim Vorbau würde ich probieren, wenn die Möglichkeit besteht. Aber L und 100mm klingt doch für Deine Maße richtig gut. Jedoch würde ich den BW-Vorbau nicht ohne Spacer fahren, da er nicht hoch baut. Selbst habe ich 3 Spacer drunter.

Gruß
Nomercy


----------



## der alte ron (2. April 2004)

... mir eins bestellt ! Das normale merkury in L , Der händler hatte leider nur ein M da , mit 120mm vorbau und das war _viel_ zu kurz , fast wie ein spielzeug , das fahrverhalten war wirklich sehr verspielt , allerdings dürfte sich das mit der größe noch etwas ändern . Das grundgerüst werden eine fox talas RL und die crossmax XL liefern und je nach einsatz werden die michelin comp s light oder der fat albert in den jeweiligen ust versionen aufgezogen . Geschaltet wird mit sram , gebremst mit hope - davon haben mich die dual control am testrad nachhaltig überzeugt ! Das rad war mit einer scareb aufgebaut und was soll ich sagen , nach sieben jahren fatty kommt mir so etwas nicht ans rad , für leichtere fahrer aber sicher eine gute wahl , die reine federungsfunktion überzeugt jedoch .Ich hoffe , es wird eher 11 als 12 kg wiegen . Wenn es fertig ist , stelle ich das auch hier rein . Wann ...... ? Der händler bekam auf seine tel. anfrage nach der lieferfrist die antwort ...
... 2-3-wochen  , bei wunschfarbe! Ich lass mich mal überraschen , bis mitte sommer wird es bestimmt fertig !  
Allen die sich beteidigt haben, sage ich noch mal DANKE !

Nikolay

P.S. : Für alle denen Traunstein nicht zu weit ist , Cypress Warehouse bietet mehr als faire preise und ich bin wirklich kein verhandlungswunder , so das ein kauf im net keinen sinn mehr macht . An meinem beispiel : Merkury rahmen + WCS steuersatz + crossmax xl + fox talas RL + specialiced carbon riser = 2100 euro . Vieleicht bieten andere weniger aber kaum jemand über dreistunden beratung . Für meine freundin wurde schnell mal ein rennrad aus dem karton geholt und aufgebaut , damit sie die rahmengröße testen kann . Hat spass gemacht bei denen


----------

